# Naked Denny!!



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ahh nakie boy! he looks so cute. I adore the 7th pic.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

aww he looks so cute naked!!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

my question is why? is this for show?
he always looks cute though.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

wouldnt he get cold??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aaawww. He looks so cute. It looks like his legs were dipped in chocolate. I bet he is freezing his butt off saying "Please mama, enough with the pictures. Where is my blankie?" LOL


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahaha he's so cute!! I love Denny, he has so much spunk!


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Isn't it a little cold for him to be streaking naked in the snow? Haha  

He's really cute and looks like he's having fun.

Jubilee


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

He's such a dork!! He was having a blast running around in the snow and rolling and being a dink. It was quite warm out when I took the pictures.
Why? Becuase he's out of shape and works hard when I work him, even if it's a "light" ride and takes forever to cool off and dry any sweat. I'm always worried that he'll catch a chill. So I shaved him so he could dry quicker and therefore actually keep warmer... 
Does he get cold? Hahaha with the amount of blankets I throw on him... I'm pretty sure he's snugger than a bug in a rug 
Thank you all!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Aww, cute pics!! He's always bouncing around like crazy!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I call him my tall brown lippizzaner


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Geeze after I saw "naked" I wanted to see the porno picture....what a disappointment.:-|


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oooh Denny... What did that crazy momma do to you now?

Me thinks he needs to come and stay with Aunty Bobbie.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Very cute -- reminds me of when I used to shave my dog for the summer. He would run around the house like he'd been tied for a month!

? though -- why do you have only one leg wrapped? My rule of thumb has always been if I wrap one, I wrap the other, no matter what it's for. This to provide additional support on the "good" leg in case of extra weight being put on it due to the wrap.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is so gorgeous, JDI.  Nice clipping job! He's sooo cute!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He looks so cute!!! I love the second to last pic! He looks so amazing.


----------



## acey (Dec 3, 2008)

heehee i love when they first get clipped and they get a breeze up the bum and go craaazy!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just like most men, he likes to run in the nude  how is the leg coming along? want to see pics of the wound healing!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehe too true Kelly!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, I'm back to my computer instead of my PSP... hehe

RE: the one wrapped leg... I did wrap both legs for a spell, but he is completely sound on his wrapped leg, and rests each back leg equally, so I don't feel a need to wrap both legs  If he were unsound or favoring one leg, I would definitely wrap both.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Triple post.. haha sorry to dissapoint, Spyder..


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

What happned to his back leg? I noticed it was bandaged. Horses always look funny clipped but I prefer to keep it natrual and not clip em oh and it dsnt snow here.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

he's so cute! good luck with him!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Kiki, he caught himself on a strand of hotwire that was placed above the plank fencing. He's been healing for 3 months now.. grr.


----------

